# Diving In Honduras



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It's kinda hard to believe that we're gone and back already! In fact, we've been back for a week, dogs & cats are settled back in, bags are unpacked, laundry is done, wetsuits and all gear are washed & put away 'till May or June, and bodies are deflating as there is no humidity here. Our bags even made it past TSA with the shells & coral carefully packed (sssshhhhhh







) but now resting on the mantle. There's just nothing else for us to do but stare at these photos and dream of WARM!! No Whale Sharks or Manta Rays this time ... but Kath & I also DIDN'T see any sharks (others did!!!). Great vizability (75' - 100'), wonderfully warm air (85* on the surface + sea breeze) and water (75* at depth). That water temp. meant we dove with only a thin "skin" for protection - NOT the 7mm semi-dry suit, hood, boots, & gloves we need to wear up here. WHAT A TREAT!!! Of course, several in our group felt the need to check the weather at home ... at one point, there was a 110* difference between there and here!! Today I can tell you that there is at least 1 other difference .... can you say "4ft. of snow"????

Although we expected not to be able to take advantage of all the diving included in the package, we did manage at least 2 boat dives EVERY day, a few shore dives, and both night dives. This was the 1st time I had the water camera on "real dives" and had any idea that there was more to the game than just pointing & shooting. That, coupled with the fact that we've really only been diving for a year .... I'm thrilled with the photo memories we brought back. Not up to par with the land-based photos .... but I've got LOTS more experience with that!! So - - here's my 1st attempt at underwater photography (which was also the practical (& final) part of my UW/P certification!). Hope you enjoy seeing them as much as I enjoyed taking them!!!

Honduras Dive Photos

btw - - Swanny & Ember asked for these. Blame THEM!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

VERY COOL!! Or should I say glad you had a WARM time. Are you ready to go back yet? Thanks for sharing, glad all went well.

kevin


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

swanny said:


> VERY COOL!! Or should I say glad you had a WARM time. Are you ready to go back yet? Thanks for sharing, glad all went well.
> 
> kevin


X2 on this.

Then let me also add.....WOW!on the pictures.....to my very untrained eye,they are just wonderful! Of course I love to look at diving pictures.

Sure glad you had such a Great time and that you made it home to find all the fur & feather kids doing fine.

Happy Camping to such wonderful Friends .....Lynn


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Pictures came out pretty good. If you were to add a red filter it will help bring back some of the color, and an external strobe will work wonders. The key is that if you are using the built in camera strobe you need to be close. If you think you are close enough.......get closer, the shots will be night and day in that case. Try not to use the zoom on the camera unless you really have to, if you are using it, you can definitely get closer.

Here are two shots of mine, both were with an external strobe and a red filter, shot in full automatic mode on the camera.

This one was at about 2' away. Strobe on highest setting Shot in about 80' of water.









This one was about 6" away. Strobe on lowest setting. Shot in about 105' of water.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks, I needed to warm up and looking at those helped.


----------

